# Fisherman nets 'monster' lobster



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/essex/7039004.stm


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Big, right enough, but it looks like a hen to me, and not the 'he' they are all talking about.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I'd say your right randcmackenzie. With these beasties the bigger they are its far far more likely for them to be female as the males are usually a lot smaller


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

thought all lobsters were red


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Only after being boiled Dom. The Lobsters we have in this part of the world are a dark blue colour until we chuck them in the pot lol


----------



## ware ware everywhere (Dec 28, 2006)

First can I say I rekon its a cock Lobster (toe size) then can I stress how much it is not a monster.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y152/NorthmostArab/26072007094.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y152/NorthmostArab/thumper.jpg


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*wannacatchamonster*

go gettem


----------



## jonnie (Dec 29, 2006)

With a tail like that, its a hen. 

How many fishermen in the NE would use the term 'Blooming Big'???


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

if thats a hen.......

id love to see its eggs................


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Was it caught off Buck, Buck, Buckie?

John T.


----------



## jim andromeda (Nov 20, 2007)

Davie the biggest one caught at the rocks at Lossie with a cleek was caught by Pat Young many years ago it weighed in at 14lbs. and he had to boil it in the washing boiler out in the shed I can vouch for this as I seen with my own eyes. Apparently there was one landed by a Cormack a shoemaker by creel it was hanging on the outside and was reputed to weigh 16 lbs. The most lobsters caught at the rocks was 112 in a week by my brother Andrew (ex Ajax) when he was 14 he still goes down yet on the odd occasion


----------

